# From TT to 350Z



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Lo all,

Anyone on here made the switch from a TT to a Zed?

I had the use of one for a few days a week or so ago, and ever since then I've been in a state of total indecision 

I was really impressed with the Nissan's speed and handling, looks great, sounds even better - could take or leave the interior (but then again I've been spoilt by the TT). Zed's got the rareity factor on its side too, at least for the time being.

I still love the TT (only had it a year), but I'm sorely tempted...

If anyone's swapped, any regrets? What sort of trade-in did you get?

Cheers,

TankTop


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Me...

Traded my 2001Y TTR (45k miles) back in December for a Sunset Le Mans 305z GT, with Alezan Leather and RAYS alloys.

Absolutely no regrets whatsoever. If you scan down the "Other Marques" board, you'll see how much I rave about it (ad nauseam).

The Zed sounds even better with a Â£120 mod (replace the stock airbox with a JWT Popcharger)....

Didn't get a great trade-in on the TT (residuals dropping for older cars, and the wrong time to offload a ragtop) but the overall cost to change was extremely good (I put in a couple of grand of my own money, and ended up with repayments about Â£60 per month less than the TT was costing).

Servicing is cheap too. I paid just over Â£1000 for 54k miles worth of servicing and an extra 2 years RAC cover. Works out around Â£170 per service, all inc - and thats not taking into account the RAC cover!! Even better, if you buy it when you get the car (or very soon after) you can pay it 3 years interest free!!

No regrets at all, although I'd like the ragtop (see the "Its Coming" thread I posted earlier today).


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Cheers Jampott - even more tempted now 

Top choice of colour btw - I've got my eye on the Sunset too. Although having heard people's reaction to the Chilli Red I had hold of, I'm having second thoughts.

I'll have to do a bit of phoning to see what sort of trade-in I'm looking at.

Ta for the info.

TankTop


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TankTop said:


> Cheers Jampott - even more tempted now
> 
> Top choice of colour btw - I've got my eye on the Sunset too. Although having heard people's reaction to the Chilli Red I had hold of, I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> ...


Chilli red is very rare, and by all accounts its lovely. Its the 1 colour I'm yet to see in the flesh!!

The Sunset is stunning in the flesh when clean, and remains the "signature" colour of the car, and I particularly like the leather combo...

Given the choice, I'd have had the Azure blue with the Alezan leather, but this isn't an available combination. However, the desire for the leather outweighed my desire for Azure blue paint...

log onto www.evo.co.uk and search for their articles on their "long termer" (they love it)

also, check out http://www.350zuk.com - this is the UK's primary Zed forum (I'm Zed Hed on there) and if you look around, there are pics of all colours. I'll try and find the Chilli ones for you as a special favour (Nikki's car is Chilli if I recall!)

Everyone who has driven my car (certainly since it loosened up) has loved it, and I don't think they were ALL saying that "just to be polite"...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Here:










with the standard wheels, as you'll no doubt have spotted 

Thread is here:

http://350zuk.com/forums/index.php?act= ... 384ea01178


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Yep, that's the baby I had - lovely colour especially when the sun shines, which it was when I had it. Not one to combine with the Alezan though :wink:

Thanks for the links - got some reading (and pondering) to do!

TankTop


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> TankTop Posted: 17 Jun 2004 12:05 Post subject: From TT to 350Z
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


The zed is a lovely car Tank Top . The only thoughts I would like to put into your head are to imagine your daily commute to work in January and February . Think the A69 at brockbushes roundabout , the A68 up to Kiln Pit Hill and Slaley or the beautiful Military road perhaps along past Albemarle ?. What would be best for those conditions ?. These nice hot summer days are great but don`t forget as you sit outside the Angel Inn looking over the bridge with a pint in your hand (or perhaps in the corsopotium club ?) what a RWD car is like in Northumberland in winter.
Not much fun unless you`re in kielder forest I`d say from experience .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CapTT said:


> > TankTop Posted: 17 Jun 2004 12:05 Post subject: From TT to 350Z
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> ...


The Zed is much better behaved than (say) an S2000. I've done 16k on mine, quite a bit of that over the winter, and much less since about April time... it was fine in the snow and I learnt to drive it in the wet...  8)

This should swing it... http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?domai....co.uk/fastfleet/fastfleet_story.php?id=47386


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Hehe - lo CapTT, local then?

I'm about 3 mins away from Brockbushes.

Good points, and you're right, I remember reading the trouble that Zed owners were having in the snow earlier in the year. A bit worrying, but if I get a Zed it would be from the heart rather than the head.

There are quite a few good reasons why I personally shouldn't get one - but when a car gets under your skin...

TankTop


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Strikes me as strange that Nissan are already bringing out an 'aero' kit, less than a year after the 350z goes on sale over here.....what was wrong with the original shape? 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

teucer2000 said:


> Strikes me as strange that Nissan are already bringing out an 'aero' kit, less than a year after the 350z goes on sale over here.....what was wrong with the original shape? 8)


The car has been available in other markets for a year more than this. The Aero kit is simply a NISMO bodykit - no different to Audi offering a kit for the TT, but more akin to AMG / Alpina / Brabus / ABT type addons really....


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Just got back from California where yesterday I saw a 350Z in Pearlescent White. In the sunshine it looked really really nice. I think they are great cars, I'm not sure if Nissan GB are bringing in the convertible version, but that is nice too.

I'd probably get a Zed if TVR didn't exist (have owned a 200sx in the past too).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TVR_Man said:


> Just got back from California where yesterday I saw a 350Z in Pearlescent White. In the sunshine it looked really really nice. I think they are great cars, I'm not sure if Nissan GB are bringing in the convertible version, but that is nice too.
> 
> I'd probably get a Zed if TVR didn't exist (have owned a 200sx in the past too).


We don't get PPW or Brickyard - possibly 2 of the best colours 

I believe you can now spec 19" Nismo wheels, or at least you will be able to


----------

